# In Praise Of Benjamin Moore Underbody Alkyd Primer #217



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Didn't I suggest this originally instead of the cover stain?


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

Chris, I thought you had suggested the BM #202, Stain Blocking Primer (if not I stand corrected)? I didn't have an opportunity to try that product. 

The gent at the Ben Moore technical service line recommended two primers for the sort of work I was doing for raw wood and old paint: the #024 and #217. I can't comment on the #202 or the #024 as I didn't have an opportunity to see them perform. 

There's been a lot of time pressure on this project which isn't how I prefer to do things. Once the #217 was in hand it did precisely what I needed so I looked no further. That's not to say there's not other primers on the market that would perform as well or better than the #217, but I didn't have the luxury of sampling them. 

I did prime some raw wood trim with the Zinsser Bin 123, it applied well for what it is (waterbase): I did TWO prime coats with scuff sand in between (I haven't top coated this primer yet). But the #217 is on another plane: it sands like a dream, is ductile with various thinners, levels reliably, brushes wonderfully, covers well, and doesn't REEK, yet the one negative is it's a little pricey at roughly $40/gallon out the door. I got what I paid for in this instance and I would _gladly_ dish over triple the $15 or so premium paid over the Coverstain to regain the time and sanity Coverstain extracted from me!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Lovegasoline said:


> Chris, I thought you had suggested the BM #202, Stain Blocking Primer (if not I stand corrected)? I didn't have an opportunity to try that product.
> 
> Yea, that was probably right:yes:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

Reliving some memories of painting projects past, and thought to give this thread a bump so as to expose perplexed priming gentlemen and ladies to this dreamy smile creating nectar of life. 

The venerable number 217!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Please don't bump old threads. Thank you.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

beenthere said:


> Please don't bump old threads. Thank you.


 Yea, we've beenthere already.:jester:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't mind this one coming up again---I have an ugly priming job coming up and need this kind of help--


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Old relevant informative threads are better than writing it all over again...
We do want to encourage the use of the search function...

BM alkyd underbody is the s!!t. But with less tolerant noses I have turned to other primers- but this is the ultimate standard- paired with old Oil Satin Impervo it was bulletproof!


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I will say this, Cover Stain is one pain in the butt to work with without thining it some.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

If you want to prime raw int wood with oil- the BM underbody is TONS better than CS can dream of. Period. Opacity- don't count on it- sands to a babys bottom though.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

BM alkyd underbody is the s!!t. But with less tolerant noses I have turned to other primers- but this is the ultimate standard- paired with old Oil Satin Impervo it was bulletproof! 

absolutely:thumbsup:


----------



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

FYI, here's a thread I started which preceded this one and that details my efforts to tame Zinsser's Cover Stain. I do not present it as gospel but rather a chronicle of one do-it-yourselfer's experience. YMMV (but mine never did):

http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/zinsser-cover-stain-sucks-57580/

I didn't intend this as a slam on the manufacturer and add that I've had great performance and value from other Zinsser products.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Lovegasoline said:


> FYI, here's a thread I started which preceded this one and that details my efforts to tame Zinsser's Cover Stain. I do not present it as gospel but rather a chronicle of one do-it-yourselfer's experience. YMMV (but mine never did):
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/zinsser-cover-stain-sucks-57580/
> 
> I didn't intend this as a slam on the manufacturer as add that I've had great performance and value from other Zinsser products.


Their bathroom paint sucks. Last summer we had some provided to do 6 bathrooms per floor of a 7 story building. 2 coats of white over existing white and it still doesn't look right. The cut and rolls with that stuff never match up.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Matthewt1970 said:


> Their bathroom paint sucks. Last summer we had some provided to do 6 bathrooms per floor of a 7 story building. 2 coats of white over existing white and it still doesn't look right. The cut and rolls with that stuff never match up.


 
Did you do a scientific comparison with ,say, BM bathroom paint before generally saying it sucks:jester::laughing:


----------

